# There's a US Political Party that endorses Piracy



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 14, 2021)

I just found this out. Apparently they believe Piracy should be legal and that pirates should not be call "pirates". The political party is called the US Pirate Party.  They have not won any major elections however the party has over 30,000 members according to Wikipedia


----------



## Xzi (Mar 14, 2021)

Why wouldn't they want to be called pirates?  Pirates are badass.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 14, 2021)

Well, I should rephrase. I meant that they want to change the meaning of "pirates" not as criminals, but as normal citizens. I'm voting for them in the next senate election!


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 14, 2021)

I got new info, the party supposedly wants to rewrite copyright


----------



## MikaDubbz (Mar 14, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I just found this out. Apparently *they believe* Piracy should be legal and t*hat pirates should not be call "pirates"*.
> 
> *The political party is called the US Pirate Party.*  They have not won any major elections however the party has over 30,000 members according to Wikipedia




I'm genuinely at a lack of words.  I'm cracking up about the weird hypocrisy, "We don't believe we should be called pirates. We're the pirate party." 

So what is it?  Are you only allowed to call yourself and cohorts pirates, while those who are not are not allowed to use that word?  lol


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 14, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> I'm genuinely at a lack of words.  I'm cracking up about the weird hypocrisy, "We don't believe we should be called pirates. We're the pirate party."
> 
> So what is it?  Are you only allowed to call yourself and cohorts pirates, while those who are not are not allowed to use that word?  lol


Yeah, some things they say are sorta strange. For example, they say why are we called pirates, when they are called the Pirate Party


----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 14, 2021)

Fun fact: Pirate parties hold four seats in the European Parliament.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 15, 2021)

dAVID_ said:


> Fun fact: Pirate parties hold four seats in the European Parliament.


Not in my country unfortunately


----------



## Xzi (Mar 15, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Not in my country unfortunately


Unless/until we implement ranked choice voting, anything but a vote for one of the two major parties is basically a throwaway.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 15, 2021)

Holy shit, I finally feel represented.


----------



## Yamathedestroyer (Mar 15, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Unless/until we implement ranked choice voting, anything but a vote for one of the two major parties is basically a throwaway.


What is wrong with proportional voting like we have in Germany and Austria? it would be the most fair system.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 15, 2021)

hell yeah! i want cannons!


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 15, 2021)

I still like the Rhino Party.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 15, 2021)

Holy crap, I'm surprised The Big N hasn't sent their Ninteninjas to bring the whole operation down!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 15, 2021)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Holy crap, I'm surprised The Big N hasn't sent their Ninteninjas to bring the whole operation down!


Maybe because Trump is no longer "officially" the Big Cheese of the World....


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 15, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Maybe because Trump is no longer "officially" the Big Cheese of the World....View attachment 251947



...? I fail to see how Trump has anything to do with Nintendo being super protective of their copyright...?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 15, 2021)

Ok, we must keep this thread alive till the 2022 senate election if we want piracy to be legal


----------



## Viri (Mar 15, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> that pirates should not be call "pirates". The political party is called the US Pirate Party


They should fix that part first, if they want anyone to take them serious.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 15, 2021)

Viri said:


> They should fix that part first, if they want anyone to take them serious.


Well, they said that in 2006, when the party was still quite new


----------



## Louse (Mar 15, 2021)

*b a s e d*


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 15, 2021)

0xFFFFFFFF said:


> *b a s e d*


WRONG THREAD


----------



## Louse (Mar 15, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> WRONG THREAD


how
i think piracy is cool and good, and that is all the input i have to provide


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 15, 2021)

Ah, I see the "piratenpartij" is now active in the US as well. 


To be honest, I can't remember if they're still active in Belgium. They were about four/five years ago, but...this is going to sound hypocritical, but they didn't appeal to me. I mean...it's one thing to not believe in the power of intellectual property (which I can get behind...in theory), but as a core ideology it's going nowhere fast.
Well...not fast, obviously (the only political parties that claim to go fast are those that doesn't understand Belgium), but unless they bring some concrete proposals that other parties can get behind, it's a throwaway vote.
And again: this is Belgium. It almost takes dedication to create a political party that counts as a throwaway vote(1). So...it's not the climate but their inexperience that got them nowhere.
I heard they did relatively better in the Netherlands, but their political landscape is even more fragmented than ours so...don't assume the Dutchies somehow more drawn to pirates than average.


(2): fun trivia: nearby my parents-in-law is a small city called "Peer" (Dutch for Pear...and actually named after the fruit they're growing there). Some years ago, a few local goofballs had the idea to create a political party called Appel (yes: apple). I assume after a few nights in the pub. Because hey: "vote Apple in Pear...get it? ". Since then, they're part of the local government.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 15, 2021)

I've actually supported the Pirate's party for several years now. They aren't new, they just don't get much representation.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Mar 23, 2021)

The GBAtemp party


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Mar 27, 2021)

There was also a pirate party in the UK but they dissolved themselves last year.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 27, 2021)

CompSciOrBust said:


> There was also a pirate party in the UK but they dissolved themselves last year.


Sad, hope our PP wins the senate and congress. Next year we have a election for the Senate in my state so hopefully we can get a victory


----------



## Yamathedestroyer (Mar 29, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Sad, hope our PP wins the senate and congress. Next year we have a election for the Senate in my state so hopefully we can get a victory


Well, Im German but I bet my left testicle that theyre not gonna win a single Seat. Two Party System and the lack of proportional representation are the reason for that. Tho it is quite funny that many Europeans have a better understanding of the US Voting System than most US Citizens. Maybe thats the reason we dont use that shitty system.


----------



## ValentinDerkovsky (Apr 21, 2021)

Look, this is interesting. In fact, if you think about it, you can assume that the idea makes sense. Think about it, who fights for copyrights most often? That's right, it's corporations who make a lot of money from their product. The developers themselves are very often left out because the rights to their creation belong to the corporation. And if the developer doesn't agree with the creators of a game, a program or anything else, they are simply deprived of the opportunity to create their masterpieces. A prime example would be The Notch.


----------



## Louse (Apr 21, 2021)

ValentinDerkovsky said:


> Look, this is interesting. In fact, if you think about it, you can assume that the idea makes sense. Think about it, who fights for copyrights most often? That's right, it's corporations who make a lot of money from their product. The developers themselves are very often left out because the rights to their creation belong to the corporation. And if the developer doesn't agree with the creators of a game, a program or anything else, they are simply deprived of the opportunity to create their masterpieces. A prime example would be The Notch.


basically just remove copyright and art gets better
easy


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 25, 2021)

Louse said:


> basically just remove copyright and art gets better
> easy


How about we keep this thread alive till the next US Senate election


----------

